# baby chicks



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

with so many chicks at my house here i am just going to have this thread for all the chicks with the exception of piper (aka pins ) so here is what has happened so far i,ll name them 1-11 yup bye march 6 i,ll have 11 chicks then no more till next winter with one exception the pair i,m getting from precious aviaries they have not bred in over a year so i will breed them in september so i will have christmas chicks

ok to date 
#1 hatched the 12th
#2 hatched the 14th
#3 hatched the 15 th
#4 hatched the 15th


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

thats alot of eggs how do you do it:wacko:


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i just set up the box next thing i no they are laying eggs after all these egss hatch and the chicks are grown no more chicks till atleast december


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh goodness! I get nervous just reading about all your eggs, I would be a basket case if that were going on at my house...LOL congrats on all the future teil-tots. I cant' wait to read all the updates that will be pouring in.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

what are you going to do with all the babies:tiel3::tiel3::tiel6::tiel1::tiel4:


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

all are sold


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i do no one breeder she is hand feeding 60 chicks


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh good grief, that would put me into a padded room for life...LOL I do wish to someday breed cockatiels but never to that extent.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

allen said:


> *hand feeding 60 chicks !!*


WOW!!.. is she part octopus...

I love seeing all your babies Allen...I´ll miss them when the season ends..


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Lots of puff! Very cute. How many birds do you have now Allen?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

so cute I like the last pic how the eggs are lined up in a row :d 

out of curiosity , in the last pic why is the one egg oddly shaped?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> so cute I like the last pic how the eggs are lined up in a row :d
> 
> out of curiosity , in the last pic why is the one egg oddly shaped?


I think that is an empty egg that a chick hatched out of.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

YAY Allen! Looks like you and me are in the same boat...but you know what you are doing Hey, I have 2 chicks that hatched on the 15th too! 4 of mine have hatched so far...last time I looked...with 3 more to go!

Congratulations! I know, I am absolutely enjoying this experiance


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

13 with another 9 more on the way

Ok the 2 eggs beside the chicks 1 was unfertile the pointy one is from Penelope the one at the top and the one at the bottom were only half eggs

So far 4 have hatched with another 7 more to hatch


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and we have another chick hatch today with 6 remaining to hatch


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

awwww they are so sweet and tiny


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are all 5 chicks in order once the bands come in it will be easier to id them









#1








#2









#3









#4









#5


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Fluffy balls, AWWWWWWWW!

What's the grayish looking blobby thing in the last photo? (in front of mum/dad)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Solace. said:


> Fluffy balls, AWWWWWWWW!
> 
> What's the grayish looking blobby thing in the last photo? (in front of mum/dad)


 I think it is Moms chest feather


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

a feather from mom


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey look we posted at the same time


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

OHH! Lol. :blush:


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just let you no #6 arived this morning and is lutino female


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh i forgot there was one that hatched that never made it it only had 1 leg the next clutch of eggs to hatch will be in 5 days but last time they had a clutch they hatched was 18 days so if they hatch at 18 days will be tuesday but if it is 21 days will be friday
so this makes 2 lutinos yipeee as i have one customer that wants 2 lutinos
also chicks 1 and 2 eyes are starting to open


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i have a question the chick that hatched 17 hours ago the crop is empty but the chick is moving around good if it is not fed bye the time i go to bed ill use a pipet to top it off


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i decided to hand feed the chick mom and dad are not feeding it so i have no choice


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to update you all the day old chick is in a brooder his siblings are like 3x his size so i figure thats why he was not being fed and for the safety of the chick i put him in the brooder


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Parents will often not feed the chick for the first day after hatching. It relies on it's yolk sack that is still being absorbed after birth. Do they have other eggs? other chicks yet?
You may want to allow them to try again. If there are other chicks they will help to keep each other warm.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

there are other chicks in there and the parents have slowed down feeding them as well


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Doesn't sound great Allen. Good thing you have your brooder set up!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea i no i have the humidity at 45% so far


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

How cute are they?!!! I love their little bald heads. hehe


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so cute!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i just checked and we have a 7th chick from yum yum and shadow very protective mom and dad


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yay!!! cute babies!!! they all look the same tho and its confusing!!! i can see how the leg bands would come in handy!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok we had a power outage lastnight someone smashed into the hydro pole knocking it down so we wer like 4 -5 hours no power no heat the brooder was getting cool so i put the chick back with mom and dad they snugged it under them and are now feeding it


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I spy with my little eye.... a lutino baby in the pics.... YAY!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

actually in the 2 clutches there are 2 lutinos


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are pics of clutch 1 and 2









clutch 2









clutch 1


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

They're super cute!!


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

aaaaaaaawwwwwwwhat cuties they are


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

SO cute! Send one over !!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

meant to post these pics yesterday so here is the 7th chick yes it is a wf


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

YAY!!!.. another WF!!....I love seeing all the babies


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here is a major picture over load


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh wow! Look at all those pin feathers coming in!!! Allen....send me one! lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well it will cost you $100.00


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> well it will cost you $100.00




lol...I'm just kidding..I'm pretty far from you although if you were closer it would be tempting.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

lol yea i no like in florida


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i just thought i should let you no i had another chick hatch yesterday morning i adopted the eggs out the night before to another pair and they sat on them right away reason i adopted them was yum yum and shadow abandoned the eggs another egg is due to hatch tomorow will keep you up to date


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok the 2nd last egg is going to hatch tomorow i can hear the chick in the egg but this means because of the size of the first 2 chicks in the clutch they will have to be hand fed as you can see why in this photo plus there is another due to hatch on tuesday


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you going to take the oldest ones out and let the parents feed the little ones?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

wether i want to or not i have to the older ones are 2 weeks old


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I usually wait for 3 weeks but with the little ones being so much smaller it's probably a good idea. If I were you I would take one out one day and see if the parents still pay attention to the box, too much change and they might abandon it. If all goes well with one removed take the other one the next day.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i was right another hatched this morning one left to go


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i just listened to the last egg and i can hear the chick in the egg so egg 6 of this clutch is going to hatch either tonight or in the morning


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

seeing duckies pics reminded me i better post some before sue tells me to


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh i see a pied!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no you don,t just your imagination

here is the last chick 5 minutes after hatching


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I love them!!! And you have a lutino too  YAY!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have 2 lutino 1 from 1 clutch 1 from another


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol its not my imagination  one has a yellow crest which isnt a lutino


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

> kimmikefids
> lol its not my imagination one has a yellow crest which *isnt* a lutino


there you go you said isn,t a lutino lol


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

OH My Goodness. I still can't get over how tiny the new hatches are then how quickly they grow and change. I'm just in awe over all of this.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok when i looked in the nest box i saw the one end of the shell fall off the egg so i kept watch and saw the little chick come out of the shell


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

even though i see it all the time it still amazes me


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

allen said:


> even though i see it all the time it still amazes me


I never did manage to see one of my chicks actually hatch  ... however, I did catch baby #5 i think just a few moments afterward, 'cause he was still wet  He was sooo small


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no someone said that chick came from that small egg he thought the chick was big


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

look at my black and yellow crown


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

they are all so cute!!... it´s hard to handle so many cuteness, but I love it!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute! Love the ino!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

>


this is little miss piggy


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww i spy with my little eye something beginning with p


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I think Kim is Pie Eyed!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao what can i say...i need more subjects


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i think i think i think i may have a pearl










now take a close look at chick 4


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I love pictures! The one with the black and yellow crest looks like my Screech! And of course the lutino! It is my favorite! More...need more pics


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

the spots inside the wing is definate;y pearlish....cant quite tell on the back tho


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no spots on the back as of yet


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok and the other pied now has pearls on the underside of the wings


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok update on all 4 chicks 

the one that almost lost all his wings feathers has them all comming back we did narrow it down to one baby chick doing the dirty deed i am also keeping this chick who i named wings

the 2 pied split to pearl are great they have pearls on the under side of the wings 

the 4th you all no about the hump it does not seem to bother her she is climbing playing flying and trying the seed as well in fact all 4 are sampling the seed


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

how adorable!! can´t wait to see more pics... I just can´t get enough of the cuties


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if you wait for 10 minutes you will see them


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

It is totally amazing on how fast they grow!!! They are beautiful! Are you keeping any of these chicks, or selling them? Of course, our clutch being the first, I would love to keep them all, and so would my kids, but we have to let at least 2 go  So I let the kids pick one each they wanted to keep, and of course i picked 2, so thats 4 we are keeping!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i am keeping 2 i was only going to keep 1 but with the hump on the lutino that makes it 2 wich is now called hunch back


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

oh Allen... you are keeping another 2 !!... I so envy you... I think a visit trip to your place has been written in my agenda... LOL...


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i was only going to keep 1 but with the lutino having a hump i don,t think anyone would want her so i,ll keep her she will not be used for breeding


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> i was only going to keep 1 but with the lutino having a hump i don,t think anyone would want her so i,ll keep her she will not be used for breeding


I am wondering why it happened though... If you think it's genetic and not an injury then her parents shouldn't be used either I would think?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i think it was the father the mother has had several clutches before not only as me as a breeder but from someone else as well and this was the first time as a breeder for the dad


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

It may also be a recessive trait and both parents could be heterozygous. It definitely isn't dominant, otherwise the father/mother would have it as well. I wouldn't really breed them again if I didn't have to. Maybe there is information somewhere about genetic disorders in birds.
Its a good thing it isn't going to really effect her though.  You will give her a good life.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg the pieds are adorable!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the folowing chick is mr. wings the one i,m keeping


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I love them all! Mr. Wings looks like my Storm, and the chick in the pic before Mr. Wings looks like my Screech! 

I just love baby tiels!!!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

how cute and big!!.. look at those baby faces.. awwww

Duckie: you are way behind in update pics ... *hint hint*


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

my nephew still wants the lutino even though it has a birtrh defect


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

and she so deserves the love... if your nephew wants her after knowing all this (not that is bad but to some people might be a turn down).. this only says real love to me... I think he should have her....


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

my nephew has been raised around animals all his life i no he has a love for animals


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I would love to take the girl with the birth defect! I'm a softy for those kinds of animals. I'm sure your nephew is the same. 
All of the chicks turned out beautiful Allen. Good Job!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

huskymom said:


> how cute and big!!.. look at those baby faces.. awwww
> 
> Duckie: you are way behind in update pics ... *hint hint*


My camera battery died, and I keep forgetting to charge it :blush:...new pics will come...I will recharge it RIGHT NOW ...lol


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

allen said:


> my nephew still wants the lutino even though it has a birtrh defect


That is so nice of him! I have a soft-spot too for animals that may be "different". How wonderful!


----------

